# Visa info Required for Skilled Regional visa (subclass 887)



## prashantdwivedi1985 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello Experts,

I am currently staying in Adelaide holding visa type 489.I am writing in regard to PR visa Skilled Regional visa (subclass 887).Could you please help me to understand below points:-

1- What all documents i need to produce in order to prove that I have been living in this city from last 2 years. I have my BAnk account,TFN and Mobile bill on my current address. will these would be enough?
2- I have my own company and i am working here as a Director holding 50 perecent share values. We have 2 other people working with my company and we have done business of around 50 k AUD in last 8 months. This company is registered based on WA address as my other partner residing there. can you please help me to understand if i can claim company business as a work proof showing company income. IF yes then what all documents I need to submit at the time of lodging for PR Visa.
3- As per visa policy i need to reside here 2 years and work for 1 years so if i would go oversees for 3 months then will it increase my year of stay from 2 to 2 years and 3 months.
4- After applying for PR can i move to other states?
5- How much time wil it take to get final PR? i mean overall visa processing time.

Thanks in Advance for help.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes if you go overseas for a substantial period it increases the time required. 

The business is registered in WA but where is the office where you work each day? 
How will you prove you are working full time? 

You can't move states until PR is granted. You are subject to the terms of the 489 until then. 

You will need more to prove residence as non of those things show you are living anywhere. Lease, utility bills, letters addressed to your home etc.


----------



## prashantdwivedi1985 (Jan 24, 2013)

_shel said:


> Yes if you go overseas for a substantial period it increases the time required.
> 
> The business is registered in WA but where is the office where you work each day?
> How will you prove you are working full time?
> ...


About Address proof I have many letters addresed to me in this address like my tax recipent and letter from bank. as this home not in my name therefore i dont have any lease and utility bills on my name.

just to understand that based on ur inputs that now i can apply for this PR after 2 years and 3 months as i have stayed 3 months oversees. thanks in adavnce for ur help.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes if you were not living in Australia for 3 months you can apply after 2 yrs 3 months.

You need evidence that you lived at that address. Bank statements dont prove that they just show that is the address you gave to the bank. 

Whos house is it? You do not lease a room from them? You should have a rent book to prove that.


----------



## prashantdwivedi1985 (Jan 24, 2013)

_shel said:


> Yes if you were not living in Australia for 3 months you can apply after 2 yrs 3 months.
> 
> You need evidence that you lived at that address. Bank statements dont prove that they just show that is the address you gave to the bank.
> 
> Whos house is it? You do not lease a room from them? You should have a rent book to prove that.


coming to our business...as a company we do outsourse job and reloacte our engineer to cleint side. we have ABN And other details and we have bank details too showing money flow in our comapny account. 

As a directory i have my address listed and i am also working at a cleint side if required,however many a time i co-ordiante business and ensure things getting done as expected.

do u still think it wont work out and i need to quit my businss and start working as a full time employee somewhere?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

So you work from home? If so that is ok so long as its all properly registered as such so you can prove it.


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

prashantdwivedi1985 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I am currently staying in Adelaide holding visa type 489.I am writing in regard to PR visa Skilled Regional visa (subclass 887).Could you please help me to understand below points:-
> 
> ...


Hi,

Can you please update on the Visa Fees for 887. 

And did u manage to get it? How long it took to get the 887 Visa?


----------



## hezll (Jul 19, 2013)

prashantdwivedi1985 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I am currently staying in Adelaide holding visa type 489.I am writing in regard to PR visa Skilled Regional visa (subclass 887).Could you please help me to understand below points:-
> 
> ...


hi,I have the same concern with you. I thought you should got 887 already. Is there any infomation provided? Such as how to prove the work when I am a employer of my own company. and how to prove the residence in an easy way.


----------

